# 1/350 TOS Enterprise in progress



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Hi folks. I thought I could share with you a project that is being undertaken and shown over at SSM. It is a scratchbuild 1/350 TOS Enterprise that hopefully willbe available for Christmas. Each step is being shown in hopes that others may also pick up some materials and try their hand in scratchbuilding. 

http://www.starshipmodeler.net/cgi-bin/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=43346


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Thanks for that link, Tony! I had started to follow that thread before I left, but got kinda busy with packing and such. Too bad about the disruptive nature of some folks....


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I find it really interesting on how the model is being built. I would be interested is one.
It is bad on how some people are...


----------



## Richard Compton (Nov 21, 2000)

Thanks for this.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

This reminds me, I still need to work up some revised instructions for that paper Serenity model from that guy in Chihuahua. Some of the assemblies definitely need to happen in a different order than what's shown.


----------



## CmpstCreations (Oct 15, 2006)

Thank you Raist3001

Greetings and Felicitations all!

I'm one of the partners in "Composite Creations" and we are putting out this kit. We will also be putting out a Dreadnaught, Miranda, Tug and Destroyer, all in the TOS era.

On the horizon we have a 1/25th scale bridge for the TOS enterprise. This will be in approximate scale with the Hallmark Christmas ornament.

We have many plans for new kits and are taking input from you the modelers. You will be able to decide what kits are made and what accesories are included.

We also want to provide decals, bases, electronics and dioramas.

Mission Statement:

We at Composite Creations wish to provide the fastest, most reliable service available to the modeler. Our desire is to provide the kits that people want to see and to provide them at the most economical prices possible.

Customer service, dependability and reliability are our goals.

You will not wait for six months for a kit and your e-mails, PM's and any other correspondance will not be ignored.

We will be working strictly on a first come, first serve basis.

We are working on the website and usergroups as I write this. 

We hope to be taking preorders within the next week.

Thank you.

Composite Creations. MGMT




Raist3001 said:


> Hi folks. I thought I could share with you a project that is being undertaken and shown over at SSM. It is a scratchbuild 1/350 TOS Enterprise that hopefully willbe available for Christmas. Each step is being shown in hopes that others may also pick up some materials and try their hand in scratchbuilding.
> 
> http://www.starshipmodeler.net/cgi-bin/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=43346


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

This is really exciting. Can not wait to see an update. Gotta make that Christmas list and give it to the wife


----------



## CmpstCreations (Oct 15, 2006)

Raist3001 said:


> This is really exciting. Can not wait to see an update. Gotta make that Christmas list and give it to the wife


Here are the updates as promised and as requested.

http://img88.imageshack.us/my.php?image=6uq5.jpg

http://img204.imageshack.us/my.php?image=5ki4.jpg

http://img247.imageshack.us/my.php?image=4lr5.jpg

http://img172.imageshack.us/my.php?image=3hn1.jpg

http://img183.imageshack.us/my.php?image=7yz2.jpg

http://img209.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1fk8.jpg

Since these pictures were taken, the BC deck and bridge have been completed, as has the deflector dish shaft, and the rings for the forward section of the Engineering section, behind the deflector. The top and bottom halves of the saucer section have bee filled and sanded and much of the intermediate parts have been started.

Look forward to more updates soon.

Good luck with that Christmas list and the wife.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I am impressed by your model, and enjoying seeing it come together. 
Is this the master you are doing? What are the kits going to be made from?


----------



## CmpstCreations (Oct 15, 2006)

Lloyd Collins said:


> I am impressed by your model, and enjoying seeing it come together.
> Is this the master you are doing? What are the kits going to be made from?


Thank you Mr. Collins. Yes, what you are seeing are the master components, that's why they look so......... unfinished. 

I wanted to develope this kit from simple, easy to use and locate, tools and supplies.

I'm building it directly from Alan Sinclair's blueprints as well as other datum.

The kits will be made from vacuum formed styrene.

I originally envisioned this being made from aluminum stock, however, after wasting months with local machinists, I decided to go this route.

The aluminum version will be on the horizon.

Thank you for your interest. :thumbsup:


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

The ol' grey lady is definitley coming together. Thanks for the updates


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

That sounds real good. I have never built a vacuum formed model, but I can adapt to different models. Just built my first resin, so i'm game.


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Just built my first resin, so i'm game.


Hey that's great Lloyd, what did you build?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

You can see it here.
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=155261&highlight=orbit


----------



## CmpstCreations (Oct 15, 2006)

Lloyd Collins said:


> That sounds real good. I have never built a vacuum formed model, but I can adapt to different models. Just built my first resin, so i'm game.


 Very good. We hope you have a chance to get one of our kits and we hope to have a positive experiance.

Here are the updates of the day. More to come.

http://img301.imageshack.us/my.php?image=8xe9.jpg

http://img221.imageshack.us/my.php?image=9hp7.jpg

http://img221.imageshack.us/my.php?image=10ka9.jpg

http://img221.imageshack.us/my.php?image=11mu8.jpg

Anyone who is intersted in our groups, please drop me a line and I will send you an invite.


----------



## CmpstCreations (Oct 15, 2006)

Considering that this kit was created from such humble beginings, we are very proud of amount of work done, in less than two weeks.

The very first stage. Nothing more than foam, paper and tape.
http://img183.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aa1aeg9.jpg

http://img172.imageshack.us/my.php?image=amc1aavp5.jpg

An appropriate sized Alan Sinclair print.

http://img356.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aentfullfn3.jpg

A sized version of one nacelle, from Ron Caudillo's paper model, taken from Alan's prints.

http://img245.imageshack.us/my.php?image=anacelle1correctuy9.jpg

The saucer section profile, less the bridge and sensor dome. 

http://img409.imageshack.us/my.php?image=asaucerbothkh3.jpg 

Here's the actual construction of a nacelle and two pylons. 

The printed up sections, from the previous post. 
http://img445.imageshack.us/my.php?image=an1zu3.jpg 

Sections aligned and cut on one side. 
http://img445.imageshack.us/my.php?image=an2yc9.jpg 

Rolled and taped. 
http://img445.imageshack.us/my.php?image=an3yv8.jpg 

Sprayed with expanding foam. 
http://img61.imageshack.us/my.php?image=an4qu6.jpg 

Allow to set up for at least 24hrs. When it is set up you can use a hobby knife, or virtually any other knife to trim off the gunk, er uh, excess. 

Pylons. 

Bought three sizes of dowl rods at Micheals for between .29c and .49c and bought some balsa wood stock. I matched up the correct dowl rod and took a measurement of the space between them and cut the basla to length. 

Taped them together and.... 
http://img61.imageshack.us/my.php?image=anp1zg1.jpg 

Layed them out next to the template. 
http://img445.imageshack.us/my.php?image=anp2vl3.jpg 

Wrapped another piece of template around the assembly check for proportions... 
http://img208.imageshack.us/my.php?image=anp3sw6.jpg 
....and wala two nacelle pylons. 

Completed nacelle with the primary construction components.
http://img209.imageshack.us/my.php?image=an5er1.jpg

Saucer section construction.

The templates are to be used to cut sections out of balsa wood. 

http://img209.imageshack.us/my.php?image=awmq3.jpg 

Carefully cut out the sections of the saucer and taped them onto a blown up template of the said saucer. 

http://img180.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aw1os1.jpg 

Mixed up the glass, covered the previously completes pieces with screen and coated with the resin and hardener mix. Everything is curing, at this point. 

http://img180.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aw2yy5.jpg


http://img237.imageshack.us/my.php?image=anewkit1yy0.jpg 

http://img237.imageshack.us/my.php?image=anewkit1axm8.jpg 

Some preliminary work on the interior support structure.


http://img241.imageshack.us/my.php?image=picture176dh7.jpg 

http://img177.imageshack.us/my.php?image=picture177oc5.jpg 

The beginings of the upper saucer section.

http://img242.imageshack.us/my.php?image=anewkit1bafu2.jpg 

http://img242.imageshack.us/my.php?image=anewkit1cey7.jpg 

Here is the mock up of the BC Deck. 

http://img213.imageshack.us/my.php?image=anewkit1djp9.jpg 

Here's the BC Deck with the saucer section, topside and it's second coat. 

http://img213.imageshack.us/my.php?image=anewkit1elg8.jpg 


Looks like we are going to be doing our own vacuum casting, at this point. Found these links to be very usefull.


http://www.starshipmodeler.com/tech/jw_vac.htm 

http://www.warmplastic.com/how.html 

http://members.aol.com/GCGassaway/vacuform.htm 

http://www.studiocreations.com/howto/vacuumtable/index.html 

http://www.tk560.com/vactable4.html 

http://www.pulsar.gs/UNIVAC/index.html 

Here are some printable templates that can be printed up and aligned to see exactly how big this craft will be. Thank you again Alan Sinclair.


http://img201.imageshack.us/my.php?image=as1fm4.jpg 

http://img201.imageshack.us/my.php?image=as1abk7.jpg 

http://img179.imageshack.us/my.php?image=as1byx6.jpg 

http://img179.imageshack.us/my.php?image=as1ciz2.jpg 

There has been much progress made on this craft and there will be many more process shots on Wednesday.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Looks to be coming right along. 

I take it you're using a home-made vacuum molder?


----------



## CmpstCreations (Oct 15, 2006)

That looks like the only option, to keep prices down and to keep kit costs down. Spent a good deal of time on the phone today with vendors, hobby shops and the other partners. We've found 4' X 8' sheets of .60 sheet styrene for $50.00 for three sheets.


----------



## CmpstCreations (Oct 15, 2006)

We at Composite Creations wish to take this opportunity to give some thanks to those who went before. Thanks to David Merriman, who's article was part of the inspiration for this kit. You can read that article here.

http://culttvman.com/david_merriman___building_the_.html

We also wish to thank Alan Sinclair for his marvelous blueprints and for permission to use them. Thanks Alan!

We'd also like to than Ron Caudillo for his paper model of the Enterprise, based on Alan's work.

Finally, we'd like to thank the fans and modelers who virtually demanded that "Someone" make this kit. We realize that there are others working on similar projects, but it is our understanding that at this point, no kits have been completed, or delivered. We also want to thank the fans for all of the positive feedback and uplifting comments. It is those comments and that support that has driven the production of this kit. We sincerely appreciate you guys and only hope that we can produce a kit that will meet your expectations.

Here are a couple of shots of recent progress. There is still a lot of work to do, but the team is working tirelessly to finish this project. For those of you on the mailing list and on the google groups, look for a surprise in your mail box. :hat: 

http://img181.imageshack.us/my.php?image=anewkit1zp2.jpg

http://img181.imageshack.us/my.php?image=anewkit1ajr4.jpg


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

It is now looking like the 1701! Doing a great job. Thanks for the updates, and for your enthusiasm for this project. Most refreshing, and enjoyable.


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

Lloyd Collins said:


> It is now looking like the 1701! Doing a great job. Thanks for the updates, and for your enthusiasm for this project. Most refreshing, and enjoyable.



Agreed!! Everything is looking great.


----------



## CmpstCreations (Oct 15, 2006)

^^^Thank you both for "your" enthusiasm. That's what makes it all worth while. :hat:


----------



## CmpstCreations (Oct 15, 2006)

As promised here are the recent updates on Composite Creations 1/350th Enterprise.

http://img144.imageshack.us/my.php?image=anewkit10nh8.jpg

http://img144.imageshack.us/my.php?image=anewkit11iy0.jpg

http://img144.imageshack.us/my.php?image=anewkit12xg3.jpg

http://img172.imageshack.us/my.php?image=anewkit13mp9.jpg

Remember this entire kit, decals, instructions and many extras will all be available for $100.00 U.S. plus the actual shipping costs.

Look forward to the TOS Miranda, Dreadnought, Destroyer and Tug.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Looking more like her, at every update.


----------



## CmpstCreations (Oct 15, 2006)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Looking more like her, at every update.


Thanks Lloyd, virtually all of the main parts have been consructed and the decals are about half done. We're still working on the website and corporation as well.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

.....


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yes, why in the world would you do something _differently_ than someone else!? :lol:


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

I'm in, great work!!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

You can count me in for a kit as well!


----------



## CmpstCreations (Oct 15, 2006)

^Thank you gentlemen, we would be more than happy to do business with you and hope you have a satisfying modeling experiance. :thumbsup:


----------



## CmpstCreations (Oct 15, 2006)

Made progress today, even though the entire day was consumed with dealing with new comers and liablers.

Had a new person join the company today and had to deal with an obstructionist. Someone who just can't believe we want to put the modeler first.,,,,,,, Nuts, I know, but what can you do?

Anyway, here are the updates for today.

More work done on the saucer section. I think you can see that even though we got off to a bang start, we're taking every measure to make this as close as possible to the original.

http://img183.imageshack.us/my.php?image=anewkit14up5.jpg

We are working diligently to make sure this is as close as possible to the real thing. If you have any information that you think would help, please chime in. With the possible exception of Thomas Sasser. We want to make this kit without his help. We know he is the big cheese, but we want to prove that you can do it without him. 

So, what would you want? Do you want an itty bitty Enterprise, or do you want something you can proudly display, without having to mortgage the house and the farm?

http://img120.imageshack.us/my.php?image=anewkit15rf5.jpg

Me? I prefer the man sized Enterprise. You know, a bigun.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

If I may ask, regarding your patterns: what operations have you done, or will do, to assure their axial symmetry? I'm thinking mostly about the primary hull, i.e., the saucer section.

My question is motivated by my unfamiliarity with your fabication technique. I am _NOT_ down on new, or different, building techniques, as suggested by John P.'s remark(yuck-a, yuck-a, yuck-a.  ) It is simply such that I can easily appreciate how certain operations, such as lathe turning, or template screeding, can assure axial symmetry.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Quick! Make another post bashing Tom Sasser! You know we never get tired of hearing that!


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Uh, err, his socks smell funny?


----------



## Krako (Jun 6, 2003)

CmpstCreations said:


> without his help. We know he is the big cheese, but we want to prove that you can do it without him.


Here we go again... 

To any and all other members of this company - I suggest you find another member to be your spokesperson. One who doesn't have the desire to torpedo your investment by engaging in this type of baiting.


----------



## Bug Stomper (Oct 22, 2006)

I've only seen one dig at Tom Sasser in this thread. The guy's only saying that he doesn't want his help, what's wrong with that????? To me the guy's over rated. That's just me.


----------



## Krako (Jun 6, 2003)

http://www.starshipmodeler.net/cgi-bin/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=43346

http://www.starshipmodeler.net/cgi-bin/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=43585


----------



## Bug Stomper (Oct 22, 2006)

Yeah, different forum, different thread. He's still making it clear that he doesn't want help from that particular source.

I don't see what the big deal is.


----------



## Bug Stomper (Oct 22, 2006)

To get back on topic. Great progress, I'll be watching for updates.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

This Feud between CmpstCreations and Thomas Sasser has no place here, even in jest. This tread has gone ugly, and is now closed!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

And I'll remind everybody once again about the rules here. 

Got a problem with someone from another forum? It stays _there_. Don't bring it here. I don't care if it's someone I don't care for myself - if it happened elsewhere, _keep it there_.


----------

